# Gothic Manor - May 14



## redT1ger (May 26, 2014)

A Grade 1 listed Victorian mansion, now at serious risk of decay. It was the home of John Musker, co-founder of the Home & Colonial Stores with Julius Drewe of Castle Drogo. It was last lived in by his late grandson. Since he died in 1994 the house has been empty, and now suffers dry roy and the roof leaks.


----------



## The Wombat (May 26, 2014)

What an amazing looking building
good photos there


----------



## mockingbird (May 26, 2014)

What a beaut! So stunning!


----------



## Whiteknight841 (May 26, 2014)

It's a disgrace for it to go to pot like it is, I expect the national trust or similar will step in. Excellent photos, you've done us proud!


----------



## darbians (May 27, 2014)

The roof was repaired last year, and I really dont get why people are posting this place and naming it. Its gonna be fucked now!!


----------



## redT1ger (May 27, 2014)

Good point. I tried to edit the title to "Gothic Manor" but I couldn't do it. Perhaps the mods can change the title for me.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 27, 2014)

Had this on my list for a while now, it's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## steve2109 (May 27, 2014)

prehaps you should have deleted the post and redid it... its not 28DL on here


----------



## krela (May 27, 2014)

Can we not have the urbex police acting all aggressive please?

A polite PM to the poster would have been sufficient.


----------



## steve2109 (May 27, 2014)

a good report by the way and nice to see it again


----------



## LittleOz (May 27, 2014)

It's lovely but I have to agree that it probably shouldn't be on public view.


----------



## redT1ger (May 27, 2014)

Surely the idea of.sites like this is to share these places? It's very wrong to keep these places to ourselves , although care has to be taken to keep.the scum away. The location is no longer mentioned. I found it easily after a 30 second Internet search.


----------



## Onmyown (May 27, 2014)

Simply awsome, thanks for sharing..


----------



## Zedstar (May 27, 2014)

Wow stunning bud, thank for the post... The more that is posted that's in the east the better !!


----------



## Mars Lander (May 27, 2014)

Great stuff what a super looking place, I must see this!!, Cheers for sharing.


----------



## Mr beady (May 27, 2014)

Very nice looking this.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 27, 2014)

Still time to save this one!Great set of photos.


----------



## raveon (May 27, 2014)

A totally brilliant looking place, great stuff


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 28, 2014)

Oh this is very nice!!


----------



## Ghostrecon (May 28, 2014)

Very nice find. Would love to visit just to get a picture of the statue of the knight


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 28, 2014)

This place is so well known - by people with far ranging interests, I cannot understand this silly need for secrecy. People have been wandering about here for years.
According to reliable documentation, the Musker family sold this place in the late 80's and Sotheby's auctioned off the interior fixtures and fittings in 1992. Judging by the size of the present owner's bank balance, there are more than enough 'readies' to completely restore the whole Estate, never mind the main buildings. My feelings are that the owner's intended plans were / have been scuppered by a less than sympathetic County Council Conservation Officer. Listing can be a very two edged sword - yes it has saved countless very ordinary looking, but highly significant buildings from the chop, but when it comes to these huge mansion complexes which do not have time on their side, the actual listing process nearly always leads to further decay and eventual huge extra expense. We seem to want to conserve these places in a time warp of a certain era in their history. This completely pushes aside the fact, that most of these buildings are still standing because they have been altered and adapted through time to meet the demands of particular eras. 

If things had not moved on; all the residents of the row of weaver's cottages I live in would still be crapping in the outside earth closet, bathing in a tin bath in the downstairs living room and unrolling a mattress on the floor space around the two looms, that occupied the first floor and open roof space, in order to sleep - first floor ceiling was the underside of the roofing tiles. My deeds show that in 1820 a family of eight - 6 kids and parents lived, worked and slept in our small cottage.


----------



## Sirannon (May 28, 2014)

Wow! Great pics.


----------



## Potter (Jun 6, 2014)

That really is a lovely place. I like that old field telephone.


----------



## xNatje (Jun 9, 2014)

What a beautiful castle!


----------



## Soxmilligex (Jun 15, 2014)

Just love the morse com. box. Great work


----------



## hnmisty (Jun 18, 2014)

Fab.

I am green right now!


----------



## Slippy Shogun (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Huge place.


----------

